# 2007 SE Rear Deck Speaker Issues



## stmartinez (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm fed up with these things. I can't seem to access the speakers / unscrew them without pulling off the grill on the top side (inside the cabin). I've only pull the one grill about halfway, and every bracket that snaps the grill down in to place has busted. What am I doing wrong?

By the way, the reason I am trying to get the speakers out is so I can test them to see if they're dead. The right rear does not seem to work at all, and the left rear only gives me static (periodically). Other than that, they are not producing any sound. Anyone know if there's issues with the factory "amp"? Could the wiring harnesses be my problem? I have no issues hard wiring the frickin things.

Sorry, frustrated.


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

pull the trunk shelf trim panel off. shouldn't be breaking anything if you are careful


----------



## NiZMo1o1 (May 8, 2010)

if its the non bose system , I belive if you fold your seats down you can acutally pull the shelf upwards.

in the truck they are plastic C clips that you need a fork interior tool to carefully take out.


----------

